# My collection - in stages!



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

  	Because people are interested in my collection I have been posting videos on the Specktra Youtube channel on my collection.  Each week I am showing something different.  So here are the videos so far and I shall keep updating this thread each week.  Enjoy!

  	MAC palettes:













  	MAC MES:



  	MAC Blushes:



  	MAC Msf's and beauty powders:



  	MAC Pigments -







  	General storeage:



  	My Urban Decay Palettes -


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 26, 2011)

oh. my. goodness. watching these videos makes me really want to go shopping . . .


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> oh. my. goodness. watching these videos makes me really want to go shopping . . .


	hee hee! sorry about that!


----------



## Suzich (Jul 27, 2011)

Pleeeeaseeee Lou, adopt me !!

  	Love your videos, especially the one with the cabinet! It is so neat inside, and you can actually find all your stuff so easily! Mine are all inside cases and bags so I often forget what I have or I can`t find sth !

  	White kabuki <3


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Suzich said:


> Pleeeeaseeee Lou, adopt me !!
> 
> Love your videos, especially the one with the cabinet! It is so neat inside, and you can actually find all your stuff so easily! Mine are all inside cases and bags so I often forget what I have or I can`t find sth !
> 
> White kabuki <3


  	Lol!! You can come and visit anytime! hee hee! And yes I love my white kabuki!

  	I have just added my second mac palette video


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> hee hee! sorry about that!


	haha don't be! It's my fault for watching!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2011)

just added another mac palette video - also featuring my new kitten


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2011)

another palette video has been added


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

I enjoy watching your videos... love your collection


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

I watched all of those videos. drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me feel better about my eyeshadow collection because now I know that I'm not the only one with an eyeshadow obssession. lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2011)

XxMoOmOoxX said:


> I watched all of those videos. drool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	hee hee! nope it's certainly not you! i need to tackle showing my pigments but i have such a stupid amount it will be lots of hard work and perhaps embarrassing too! lol!

  	i have also added my urban decay palettes to the thread now


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 23, 2011)

LOVE YOUR STORAGE CABINET!!!!!

  	love that your things are like they are on display but tucked away safe


----------



## claudia33396 (Aug 26, 2011)

Love your collection.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks guys! just added another mac palette video - 5th one down!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

added my quads and special edition palettes video


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 1, 2011)

updated with my mes collection. pigment collection is coming soon!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Oct 1, 2011)

Love your collection! just spent the past hour watching all the video's! Thanks


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Oct 13, 2011)

Love your collection hun!

  	I have to write a post about mine too, but i'm just afraid it will make me realize how much stuff i have lol


----------



## Nika (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a love affair going on with the videos of your collection *Lou*. I get so excited when I see a new one!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nika said:


> I have a love affair going on with the videos of your collection *Lou*. I get so excited when I see a new one!


	Thanks so much! I am now putting up my pigment collection vids! Part one is up now and part two will be next week


----------



## xsparrow (Oct 23, 2011)

LOVE LOVE your collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2011)

xsparrow said:


> LOVE LOVE your collection!


	thanks!  Pigments part 2 will be included later


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay, MAC-porn!


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

LOVE UD!


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Love these videos!


----------

